# Que liquido se usa en el limpiador ultrasonico para mecanica



## analogico (Ago 9, 2013)

buenas 
quero probar un mini ultrasonico que arme
y quiero limpiar piezas mecanicas
que liquido le pongo

agua
combustible
otrs?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2013)

nitroglicerina ? 






Yo probaría con los antigrasa para cocina


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 10, 2013)

Cualquier detergente, la base es similar en todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2013)

Los antigrasa para cocina descienden de unos desengrasantes navales-industriales nacidos en la década de los 70 , sopleteaban los cárteres de los motores marinos con eso y la grasa chorreaba que daba gusto y ni siquiera debían usar máscara ya que eran inocuos . . .


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 11, 2013)

2M, vos decís los que vienen en aerosol? Esos si son distintos. Los demás no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2013)

No no , hablo de esos comunes a gatillo , para la cocina .


----------



## manueljimenez (Ago 11, 2013)

el liquido que se ocupa es maestro limpio ,,,del verde,,,,,en cedva es lo que ocupabamos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordiales ! yo creo que el liquido sea querozene o thinner
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 11, 2013)

Bueno, despues de estas disquisiciones, vayamos a lo concreto, responder al amigo que pregunta: Cualquier limpiador, cualquier solvente, cualquier alcohol. Siempre que el líquido no dañe el objeto a lavar.
Y que sea económico. Y que se consiga fácilmente. Y que se yo, que le guste el olor, el color, etc.
En fin, para eso se usa el ultrasonido, para hacer una limpieza económica y rápida. Y en definitiva, debe probar lo mas conveniente y útil para lo que limpie. Entre todos le hemos dado el lineamiento general. Ahora el debe buscar cual le conviene. El líquido que sirve para un tipo de objetos quizás no sirva para otro. Por eso, aquí no queda otra que la prueba y error. Mucha suerte. Que la tienes ya al tener ese equipo. Yo todavía no lo pude hacer quizás por vago porque tengo todos los elementos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2013)

Cuando vaya a centro me voy a comprar un tweeter de esos Chinos de 1 dolar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2013)

*para lentes lacer*
yo uso limpiavidrio cif   y luego uso   agua destilada  para enjuague 
también se puede usar alcohol isopropilitico y agua destilada 50% de cada liquido + una gota de detergente
,
para enjuague agua destilada

este cif
http://www.cif.com.ar/productos/cif-limpieza-diaria-vidrios_37.html?gclid=CPX_q4no9rgCFUkV7AodnWsABQ
aqui una imagen










daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos, !saludos cordiales ! yo creo que el liquido sea querozene o thinner
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



*nooooo¡¡¡ el thiner derrite el plástico (para piezas como laceres no va)

pero para piezas mecánicas va de diez,también el kerosen ,yo e provado con tuercas y las deja linda,le quita el oxido no todo,pero las deja bastante bien¡¡¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2013)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando vaya a centro me voy a comprar un tweeter de esos Chinos de 1 dolar



podes hacer la tina con una bobina de esas de porteros eléctricos de la chicharra ,o hacela vos mismo,también vale cualquier electroiman o se podria usar una de esas bobinas de los electroimanes de los reles antiguos del coche
el esquema lo subió el oso panda hace mucho tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2013)

No lo vi , donde está ? 

Pensaba probar esa de la fuente de PC + tweeter piezo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 11, 2013)

lo busco y te lo paso



en este esta,pero no el del panda,lo subió Jose Luciano
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/cuba-limpieza-ultrasonido-52840/
aca hay mas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/equipo-lavado-ultrasonido-100736/
aqui hay uno del tigro ''rayas''
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/tina-ultrasonica-13026/index2.html
bueno no encontre el esquema del panda,pero era similar al de  Jose Luciano,,, ya lo voy a encontrar,
el del electroiman sin el ferrite


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 12, 2013)

Lo primero a considerar son los materiales. De qué es la cuba? qué tipo de suciedad querés sacar? de qué son las piezas sucias?
Deduzco que tratándose de mecánica tendrás grasas, aceites y/o cumbustibles, y metal, tal vez hierro o aluminio. Para materiales metálicos, NUNCA ácidos. Para materiales plásticos, evitar solventes orgánicos (acetona, thinner, naftas).
Lo más recomendable es que conociendo todo lo primero, vayas a una química y pidas algún desengrasante industrial soluble en agua y agua destilada para diluirlo (el agua común puede dejar depósitos de sales o sarro)


----------



## analogico (Ago 12, 2013)

la cuba es chiquitita 


es solo una prueba prototipo

eso 





> grasas, aceites y/o cumbustibles, y metal



apenas  cabe una bujia
solo tengo detergete de ropa
apenas consiga el otro
pruebo




el-rey-julien dijo:


> l
> 
> en este esta,pero no el del panda,lo subió Jose Luciano


no se por que no encontre antes 
cuantos A nececita usando la bobina con el ferrite
el flyback es  de tv se 20 o 14
el diagrama dice tiristor de 20A entonces consume mas de 10A?
pregunto por si armo uno mas grande


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 12, 2013)

en argentina los carburadores, los limpiaba con acaroina diluida(fenol), los dejas 5 minutos y quedan blanquitos(son de aluminio), no se si ataca los plasticos.

http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110222071351AAXQH2j


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *para lentes lacer*
> yo uso limpiavidrio cif   y luego uso   agua destilada  para enjuague
> también se puede usar alcohol isopropilitico y agua destilada 50% de cada liquido + una gota de detergente
> ,
> ...



Hola a todos, !Saludos cordiales ! Yo citei el Thinner por que el conpañero Analogico aclarou uso en pecas mecanicas pero me orbidei que els pueden realmiente sener hechos plasticos y realmiente el Thinner molesta plasticos portanto me disculpen por la informaciõn equivocada.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2013)

*no *esta mal,esta bien la información aportada daniel lopes.
muchas gracias


----------



## analogico (Ago 16, 2013)

Bien al fin consegui todo para probar el limpiador ultrasonico
con tweeter y fuente atx

no funciono 

creo que el tweeter que use era demasiado debil


solo eran 200cc de agua con el teregente

en la tina metalica con el tweeter buzzer soldado al  fondo
conectado a la salida 5v sin rectificar de un trafo de una fuente atx

quizas con un tweeter mas grande

de todos modos 
intentare armar  la tina con transistor y ferrita que encontre en otro post


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2013)

Probalo entre las dos salidas de 12  sería 22+22 = 44 Vp


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2013)

Yo tentaria conpra un cristal piezoelectrico utilizado en inaladores de remedios para tosse enbasados en ultra sonidos y canbiaria  lo tweeter por el y con auxilio de un generador de audio mas un osciloscopio buscaria la frequencia de ressonasncia del , ? quizaz funciona mejor?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2013)

un cristal de en un nebulizador
aprendi algo nuevo


tengo otro buzzer mas grande pero no lo encuentro
con ese creo que funcionaria
cuando lo encuentre lo pruebo

o usando un tweeter chino aunque no creo que llege la los mhz

otra opcion es usar otro diseño  de ultrasonico con  nucleo de ferrita


----------

